# Differences between a Salamander and a Lavender?



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

What is the differences?


----------



## LittleFish2012 (Oct 24, 2011)

I think salamander is more pink and pink tones. Lavender is bordering purple and violet tones.
Honestly, I think it also has to do with the individual's opinion.
I think the top is lavender, and the bottom pic is salamander (he was VERY pink)


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

bottom boy isn't either. 8V 

i've honestly seen the terms 'salamander' and 'lavender' used for fish that look almost identical. i think lavender's more purple, and salamander's more reddish/pinkish, though.


----------



## Spacebug75 (Sep 15, 2012)

My understanding was completely different. I thought a lavender was a red betta with blue iridescence while a salamander was a three colored betta: body one color, base of fins a second color, and tips of fins a third color. What three colors it is doesn't matter.

I get my information from the internet, however, so its accuracy is not verified.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

I think Lavenders and Salamanders are the same.. except a lavender can have the full color or can be a BF. but a Salamander has the same color tons as a lavender yet has a thin white band on all its fins including the ventrals


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

My first betta ever ( ;_; ) was a salamander! He was actually much more of a maroon red color in person, but had the blue iridescence.


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

I just asked the breeder who sold me the pair,he said salamander have a layer of greed and blue under the scale while lavender is a little flesh coloured.
Thanks guys!


----------

